# HDMI 1.3 connector



## John S (May 31, 2006)

There seems to be some confusion, in my mind at least, about whether HDMI 1.3 has a different connector from the previous versions. Or is this some confusion with the new mini-HDMI that came along at the same time?:scratchhead:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe 1.3 is smaller.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

My Toshiba HD-XA2 HD DVD player has HDMI 1.3 and its connector accepted (same size) the HDMI cables I already had laying around. 

It worked on the player's menus but my old (year 2002) RCA Scenium 34" CRT HDTV with DVI/HDCP (used a HDMI to DVI adapter) would not handshake right with protected HD DVD content (just initial flashes of the content -- hoping a firmware update on the Toshiba player might help -- otherwise try RCA Scenium firmware update, or replace the old display with one of the new Toshiba 120 Hz vertical refresh LCDs coming out in July). Component video works very well for analog CRTs anyway.

I'm going with the idea that HDMI 1.3 just offers an optional mini connector for cameras etc.


----------



## John S (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Sonnie and Bob for your replies. Bob confirms that HDMI 1.3 has the same connector, and though I have not actually seen the Sony PS3 connector, I'm pretty sure it's the same 19 pin connector used for all older versions. The confusing thing is that the mini-HDMI connector came out at the same time and many folks thought HDMI was changing the basic connector. Turns out the new connector is a miniature 19 pin version of its larger brother, making it more suitable for use on smaller equipment, such as cameras.

_"Component video works very well for analog CRTs anyway."_

I think it works very well on all displays. Even though I will be getting a new HDMI equipped flat for the bedroom, I'll be sticking with component for the time being.


----------

